
Can I be sued for negative SEO? - petrel
http://www.blackhatworld.com/blackhat-seo/black-hat-seo/713853-can-i-sued-negative-search-engine-optimization.html
======
vonklaus
The consensus of the forum seems to be, no, no you can not.

